# Party?



## Julie (Dec 4, 2015)

I am still tryng to get a time for a get together, can anyone make either the the 12th or the 19th?


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 5, 2015)

We are always in the mood for a Julie party. count two of us.


----------



## Julie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going to have this on the 19th. Djrockinsteve will be able to make it


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 8, 2015)

After checking with my daughter's very busy schedule, the 19th does not seem to allow me much free time. Karate in the AM, Party in the afternoon, and Movie night at Karate in the evening...


----------



## Julie (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Doug but totally understand


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2015)

I would love to see everyone again but this close to the holidays is not good. Additionally Dana graduates that day from Penn State.


----------



## Julie (Dec 18, 2015)

Party is still on!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 19, 2015)

Had a great time today! Glad we were able to get together! Missed you Doug!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 19, 2015)

we had a great time and it was good to see Gary, Steve and Mike again.


and Julie too.....


----------



## Julie (Dec 20, 2015)

Watch it Bill, you don't want me to have to tell Karen, no Traminette!!!! By the way, PH 3.37, TA .80%


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, a very enjoyable afternoon! Good to see y'all. Flo says she won't miss the next one!!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2015)

i would love the chance to meet all of you face to face. i just wish that you lived closer.

yet another example where having a job is evil.


----------



## Julie (Dec 20, 2015)

One of these days JohnT!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 21, 2015)

JohnT said:


> i would love the chance to meet all of you face to face. i just wish that you lived closer.
> 
> yet another example where having a job is evil.



We may have to take this show on the road...lol


----------

